
Worst Pivot Ever? WTF happened to Greplin? - dcancel
https://twitter.com/dcancel/status/215083145719070720
======
dcancel
Crazy to me as a loyal Greplin user that they would pivot from being a
personal data search engine to a Calendar app overnight with no heads-up to
their users.

I gave Greplin access to all of my personal data-email, calendar, dropbox,
etc, etc. What happened to all my PII now?

The new website no longer lets me access my account. It just says "get
notified when the new web app launches". WTF?

------
pjscott
Search is here:

<https://www.cueup.com/login>

More info in this post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4132603>

